# Favorite Goodbye Song



## katybear mama (Jan 18, 2005)

What's your toddler's favorite goodbye song?

What are the lyrics? I'm looking for some new songs to add to my toddler storytime.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

the only one we know is

Goodbye Everyone
Goodbye Everyone
Goodbye Everyone
We hope to see you soon!

Goodbye (insert name here)
etc etc

I think the tune is "Goodnight Ladies". I wish I could be more specific, or hum it to you.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Let's sing goodbye, goodbye
Let's sing goodbye, goodbye.
Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye, goodbye,
Let's sing goodbye, goodbye!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cujobunny*
the only one we know is

Goodbye Everyone
Goodbye Everyone
Goodbye Everyone
We hope to see you soon!

Goodbye (insert name here)
etc etc

I think the tune is "Goodnight Ladies". I wish I could be more specific, or hum it to you.









Rent "The Music Man" or get the soundtrack (it's a play, musical theatre, the film starred Robert *******) . "goodnight ladies" is in this show.

speaking of musical theatre, I have a goodbye song that will break your heart. Maybe not the best for a toddler, but couldn't resist.

"Tell me On a Sunday" from the show "Tell me on a Sunday"

Michael Crawford does a rendition that will make you cry.

I also like "stand by me" or "you've got a friend" (you just call out my name and you know whereever I am...) "sloop john b" and others for saying goodbye, though they aren't specifically goodbye songs. But they fit the mood.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

At then end of our parent-child swim class, everyone sings:

_Godbye now,
goodbye now,
the clock says we're done.
We'll see you on Thursday_ (or whatever the next day of class is)
_for more swimming fun._


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

My daughter likes this one from her Gymboree play fitness class.

"Gymbo says bye bye bye
Bye bye bye
Gymbo says bye bye bye
He'll see you all here next week!"


----------



## Dawn-o-might (Apr 24, 2005)

For those of you that like Becky Bailey, she has a great book called "I love you rituals" which has all sorts of interactive songs for families to use to get and stay connected through touch. There are specific songs for hello/goodbye as well as good morning/good night. I usually sing this song with my DS.

On your face you have a nose (touch his nose),
and way down here you have 10 toes (touch his toes),
two eyes that blink (touch his temples) and a head to think (craddle his head in your hands).

You have a chin and very near (touch his chin),
you have to ears with which to hear (touch his ears),
arms go low and arms go high (hold hands and lift arms up and down),
a great big hug to say good bye! (give a great big hug)


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

what are goodbye songs? and what are they for?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We have one by David Jack my kids have always loved:
When you don't want to say goodbye,
You can say "Hasta luego!"
So long, See, see you later.
I want to see you very soon again my friend
Who knows? Maybe tomorrow
You are my special amigo
That's cause you mean so much to me!


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

At the end of DD's preschool they sing:

The more we get together, together, together, the more we get together, the happier we'll be
Cause your friends are my friends and my friends are your friends
the more we get together, the happier we'll be

and it has some hand movements, as well. I guess it's not an official "goodbye" song, but it's the one we always sing and the kids love it!


----------

